# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: نظرتون در باره carbide_vs

## grobech

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم میشه با vs برنامه سیمبیان نوشت من این پست رو پیدا کردم  لینک ولی میخواستم بدونم محدودیتی ایجاد نمیکنه؟

----------


## grobech

تا حالا شده از خودتون بپرسید چرا تاپیکی در این بخش نیست بعد از مدتی که من زدم هیچ کس جواب نداده  موارد احتمالی درست نکردن تاپیک در این بخش :
برنامه نویسی به این روش خیلی سخته
برنامه نویسی خیلی راحت
سیمبیان از دور خارج شده 
اصلا برنامه نویسی موبایل تو ایران ارزش نداره

----------


## powerboy2988

برنامه نویسی موبایل تو ایران ارزش داره اما بر اساس بازار کاری که من توش هستم و دیدم اینجوری بود که اول همه از WinCE استفاده می کردند و برنامه هایی که براشون می نویسم واسه WinCE هستش ، 
اما الان همه توقع Android رو دارند. 

چون این جور کارها مشتری مداری هست، باید دید که چه مشتری از سیمبیان می خواد استفاده کنه و چه کارهایی می خواد باهاش انجام بده.. 
به نظر من نمیشه گفت که از دور خارج شده، و هر برنامه نویسی تو هر محیطی سختی های خاص خودش رو داره .. .
باید چیزی باشه که بشه کاری کرد...

----------

